# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Τάκης Κάβουρας - R.I.P.+

## Polyneikos

"Έφυγε" από την ζωή σε ηλικία 86 ετών ένας από τους πρώτους, αν όχι ο πρώτος, αθλητής που ασχολήθηκε με την σωματοδόμηση και την προπόνηση με βάρη, ο *Τάκης Κάβουρας .*



Ο Τάκης Κάβουρας γεννήθηκε στο Μελιγαλά Μεσσηνίας το 1931. Είχε ύψος 1,74 και βάρος 90 kg. 
 Ίδρυσε μαζί με τον Χρήστο Καρβέλα το πρώτο ιδιωτικό γυμναστήριο στην Ελλάδα το 1961 στο Κολωνάκι , το "Health Studio" στην οδό Μαρασλή και Σουηδίας.
Δεν αποφάσισε να κάνει ποτέ αγωνιστική συμμετοχή αν και πρωτοπόρος αθλητής, πιθανολογείται πως όταν έγιναν οι πρώτοι αγώνες ήταν ήδη προχωρημένος αθλητής και είχε απορροφηθεί από τις επιχειρήσεις αλλά και τις συμμετοχές του σε διεθνείς ταινίες τη χρυσή εποχή της Cinecittá.

Συμμετείχε στις εξής ταινίες (πολλές φορές με το όνομα Takis Karas)

Galini (1958)
La scimitarra del saraceno (1959) 
L'assedio di Siracusa (1960)
The Giants of Thessaly (1960).
Medusa (1973)
Assault on Agathon (1977)
*
Η κηδεία του θα γίνει στο Νεκροταφείο Ζωγράφου την Πέμπτη 04/01/2018 (13:30).
*

















** Το υλικό και οι πληροφορίες για τον Τάκη Κάβουρα έχουν αντληθεί από το βιβλίο "Οι Πρωτοπόροι" του αθλητή - συγγραφέα Γιώργου Μποτίνη

----------


## psonara

γαιαν εχοι ελαφραν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ηταν ανάμεσα στους πρωτοπόρους και με τις δραστηριότητες του και με τις ταινίες έβαλε ενα λιθαράκι στην ανάδειξη του Ελληνικου ΒΒ , σίγουρα ενέπνευσε νέους στο άθλημα της σωματοδόμησης και ας είναι ελαφρυ το χώμα του και μείς θα τον μνημονεύουμε μέσα απο το φόρουμ ώστε να μείνει το στίγμα αυτων των πρωτοπόρων του αθλήματος μας

----------

